# Need a cheaper food



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Instead of switching her to a lite food, just cut down on the amount you're feeding her. And when you switch to another food, compare the calories per cup as well as the price per pound. A better buy will be the one with the least expensive calories, not necessarily the least expensive per pound of food. (you will feed less of a nutrient/energy rich food than one with lots of fillers)

That said, have you considered Kirkland (Costco brand) kibble? I don't know how it compares to Nutro, but I've seen several people recommend it.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Jessi, I will look into that, the only thing is I am afraid that she will be starving if she eats less than she is now..but what you said made alot of sense. I have heard the Kirkland brand is a good one too..wonder how the price compares to Nutro? Ill have to look into it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My daughter switched her dog to Purina One. The problem was her dog reacted to the corn in it. maybe they have a rice version?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm right there with ya Amy, life changes. We are going to try the Kirkland brand next I believe.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I switched mine from Purina One to Iams, a little cheaper, but they all started to throw up, I switched them back to Purina One and there OK. 

Good luck in you're search for Misty, I'm still searching for a little more affordable food!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Petfood Express has a buy 3, get 1 free offer on all of its dry dog food. I got 2 bags of each kind (each of my dogs eats a different food) last time I bought dog food, and 1 bag was free. Not a bad deal if you have Petfood Express stores near you.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know what your spending per bag for Nutro?? I would say if I had to cut costs the only food I would feed in that price range in Kirkland.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am paying about 38$ for an 18 lb bag or there abouts..I have 1/2 a bad left so now would be the time..only thing is Im moving..maybe I should wait till I get home to GA I think I will try the Kirkland..is there a lamb and rice type?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

After trying multiple premium brands, including grain-free/hollistic, which were all way too rich for Tucker, we finally ended up on Iams and he has done wonderfully on it. We pay about $36 for a 44-pound bag. It's also a lower calorie food and helps keep Tucker nice and lean.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Kirkland has a Lamb and Rice, (40# @ $27.63) and A Chicken and Rice (40# @ $26.62)


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

If there is a Sam's Club by you I would look there as well. It is Exceed, but it is made to resemble Eukanuba foods. They looked pretty decent to me last time I checked them out.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Um, wow...

You can get a THIRTY pound bag of California Natural for less than $45. That is just one example of a FAR superior food to Nutro, at a lower cost.

Unless the terminator has a 50% tax on dog food over there 

Even the Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix I serve Gilmour is cheaper, at $49 for a 30 pound bag. And C&P is a really expensive food!

http://www.castorpolluxpet.com/store/natural_ultramix/natural_ultramix_adult_canine_formula

Innova Adult, another excellent food, is $46 for a 30 pound bag.

I don't think you need to find a cheaper food. IMHO, you need to find a better food and buy it somewhere else.

Unless I'm missing something here... 



amy22 said:


> I am paying about 38$ for an 18 lb bag or there abouts..I have 1/2 a bad left so now would be the time..only thing is Im moving..maybe I should wait till I get home to GA I think I will try the Kirkland..is there a lamb and rice type?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I gotta say, for the price ($27 for a 40 pound bag ?) this Kirkland stuff actually looks pretty impressive. At a minimum, it is FAR superior to the typical Iams, Purina (even Pro Plan), etc...

http://dogfoodchat.com/kirkland-signature-range-chicken-rice-vegetable-adult-formula/

I think this is your ticket! Please, please stay away from the Corn based stuff. You'll just get a lot more Poo, and your dog will get a lot less real nutrients...

Excerpt:

*Kirkland Signature Range Chicken First Five Ingredient:*



 Chicken - Chicken is the first ingredient. Since this ingredient is not in the form of a meal it still has its water weight before hand, which if removed it would more than likely fall further down in the ingredients list. Water makes up approximately 80% of this ingredient.
 Chicken meal - Chicken meal is probably this formulas first ingredient. Since meat is a natural part of a dogs diet we are pleased to see this as the first ingredient.
 Whole grain brown rice - The premium dog food brands will exclude all grains from their ingredients. Does having grains make this food horrible? Not necessarily. Whole grain brown rice is a decent quality of grain so it doesn’t lower the quality of the food that much.
 Cracked pearl barley -Also a decent quality grain.
 Chicken fat - This is the first fat source meaning for the most part all ingredients before this are going to make up the majority of this food.
 Other notable ingredients would include fish meal at the 9th ingredient. We couldn’t find any where on the manufactures website a statement saying they use Ethoxyquin free fish. Ethoxyquin has been linked to cancer in rats and is commonly found in fish aught by commercial boats that cannot be used for human consumption.
Beet pulp is also found as an ingredient and has been linked to allergies in dogs. It comes in the form of a by product.
*Kirkland Signature Range Chicken Full Ingredients List:*

Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, cracked pearl barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and vitamin E), egg product, beet pulp, potatoes, fish meal, flaxseed, natural flavor, brewers dried yeast, millet, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, carrots, peas, kelp, apples, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.
*Kirkland Signature Range Chicken Guaranteed Analysis:*

Crude protein …………24% min
Crude fat …………16% min
Crude fiber …………4% min
Moisture …………10% min
Calcium …………1% min
Phosphorus …………0.8% min
Zinc …………200 mg/kg min
Selenium …………0.4 mg/kg min
Vitamin E …………150IU/kg min
Omega-6 Fatty Acids………… 2.5% min
Omega-3 Fatty Acids …………0.4% min
Glucosamine Hydrochloride………… 300 mg/kg


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

cinnamonteal said:


> Instead of switching her to a lite food, just cut down on the amount you're feeding her. And when you switch to another food, compare the calories per cup as well as the price per pound. A better buy will be the one with the least expensive calories, not necessarily the least expensive per pound of food. (you will feed less of a nutrient/energy rich food than one with lots of fillers)
> 
> That said, have you considered Kirkland (Costco brand) kibble? I don't know how it compares to Nutro, but I've seen several people recommend it.



I completely agree with the above post. Stay with a regular food and look for one that is calorie dense but feed less. Also be sure to figure out the true cost of the food. You may have two bags of food one that costs $60 and one that costs $40. The $60 bag you may only need to feed 2 cups per day because its calories are higher but the $40 bag you need to feed 3 cups of. In this situation the $60 bag would actually be the cheaper food.

The price you are paying for the Nutro seems to be way over priced for that food. There are higher quality foods which you would need to feed less. As others have mentioned you can get a 30 lb bag for about the same price as your 18 lb bag of Nutro. I highly recommend looking into the Natura brand of foods. The Natura adult food is over 500 calories per cup (very nutrient dense).


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

amy22 said:


> I am paying about 38$ for an 18 lb bag or there abouts..I have 1/2 a bad left so now would be the time..only thing is Im moving..maybe I should wait till I get home to GA I think I will try the Kirkland..is there a lamb and rice type?


Wow, have their prices gone up! Canidae is cheaper at ~$50.00 for 44 lbs. as well as a number of other mod.high end foods.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lots of members used the Pro Plan. I'm able to keep Tucker's weight down by counting every calorie that goes into his mouth. For him, he needs more food, so I switched to EPH, which has fewer calories. It's one of the more expensive foods I think.

Tucker consumes about 720-750 calories per day. Shadow needs about 1300! Use a measuring cup when feeding.

The other thing to look into is PetfoodDirect. When they have their 22% off sales, I save a lot of money even with the shipping. My last bag of California Natural cost me 38.00 and that included the shipping.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

If you are a member of Costco, Kirkland is the way to go. Unfortunately for me, I don't have one. So I went with a product from a local Ag feed store. I buy a lamb and rice formula from Loyall made by Nutrena. This one doesn't have any corn which was important for my Golden. There other formulas does include corn. Cost $30.50 for a 40lb bag. Similar ingredients to Nutro and Eukanuba. 

http://www.loyallpetfood.com/Screens/Products/lambmealandrice.aspx


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I am paying way less than that for Fromm, which I think is a really great food. It is definitely one of the least expensive of the higher quality foods. I pay $38 for a 33 lb bag of their large breed puppy food. One thing I like about it is that the manufacturer has pledged not to use fish with ethoxyquin. With all the cancer in goldens I try to stay away from anything that could possibly be a carcinogen. My puppy is little and has been on the slow grow diet, but 1 bag lasted us the first 3 months we have had her. We feed her less of it than many people feed pups (2 cups/day at almost 5 months), and I think she needs less because it is a high quality food. If you are really paying $38 for an 18lb bag, there are a whole lot of great options for much, much less. I'm thinking that either must be a typo, or you need to find a different pet food store!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, that is true I pay $37.80 for a 30lbs bag of Acana. ProPlan is a horrible price of around $56


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maya's Mom said:


> I am paying way less than that for Fromm, which I think is a really great food. It is definitely one of the least expensive of the higher quality foods. I pay $38 for a 33 lb bag of their large breed puppy food. One thing I like about it is that the manufacturer has pledged not to use fish with ethoxyquin. With all the cancer in goldens I try to stay away from anything that could possibly be a carcinogen. My puppy is little and has been on the slow grow diet, but 1 bag lasted us the first 3 months we have had her. We feed her less of it than many people feed pups (2 cups/day at almost 5 months), and I think she needs less because it is a high quality food. If you are really paying $38 for an 18lb bag, there are a whole lot of great options for much, much less. I'm thinking that either must be a typo, or you need to find a different pet food store!


 
Fromm is an excellent food and pretty reasonable. Do your math as others have said.... price is only relative when you factor a per feeding cost.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I feed Chicken Soup for the puppy and Kirkland for the adult. I can get 35lb bags for 26$. Both are good foods and the dogs do well on them- which is what matters.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you so very much for all the information and suggestions! I was at Costco today and saw the Lamb and rice for $22 for a 40 lb bag that is way better! I hope its around that price in GA!! I really appreciate all your suggestions, they are really helpful at this crazy time in my life...thank you all so much :--heart:


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I've heard great things about the Costco food. And, I believe you can take it back if it doesn't work out. Good luck with the move!!!!! Sounds like your heart is already there!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

amy22 said:


> I am paying about 38$ for an 18 lb bag or there abouts..I have 1/2 a bad left so now would be the time..only thing is Im moving..maybe I should wait till I get home to GA I think I will try the Kirkland..is there a lamb and rice type?


-We are paying $38 for a 30 pound bag of California natural, chicken and rice. The lamb and rice is a few dollars more. Taste of the Wild is also reasonably priced and our feed store carries it. We also pick up the free sample bags of each while in our mom and pop store.. Each is a feeding for one dog in our case.. I cut the bags open and add them to the feed bin to stretch things a bit. Sometimes I get the C/N puppy food because the protein is higher. 

Times are hard all around today it seems. Wishing you all the best with your move.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

At my PetSmart they carry a brand called Natures Recipe which costs $31 for a 40 lb bag. It is a Lamb and Rice type food (and they have other flavors I think), with no beef, corn or wheat. The first five ingredients are lamb meal, cracked barley, oatmeal, ground rice and chicken fat.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, be sure to mix your old Nutro with the new food so you gradually change your dog over.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks again! YES, my heart has been and is in GA Cam's Mom....and thank you Jnmarr  Im glad to be going back..now all I have to do is find a well paying job...I will thatnkfully be able to go back and substitute at the elementary school I worked at for 12 years..but thats not enough money for me now...soooo Im looking to cut expenses anywhere I can.. dog food is not the first cut I have made.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Ignutah, thank you for that suggestion. There is a Petsmart near..I will look into that food too. I so appreciate the suggestions!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if CT just charges wAy too much for their food. I think I priced Fromm and it was higher than the others. Hmmm...I have to check. I know Pet Insurance is higher for us in CT than many states.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck Amy! I think that Kirklands might be the way to go.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks! Thats sounds like the way to go to me too!!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Um, wow...
> 
> I don't think you need to find a cheaper food. IMHO, you need to find a better food and buy it somewhere else.


This thread has shown that they're not mutually exclusive as there are better foods out there for comparable/less cost. I was shocked (and somewhat taken aback) to see the price of the Nutro!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, Dear....

I have to retract any recommendations for the Costco.

This food is made for Costco by Diamond. I will never, EVER feed any animal a food made by Diamond.

I won't get into the details, because most of you all ready know them. Think back to what happened 1-2 years ago in the Pet Food industry concerning Chinese ingredients.

It is suspected my mom lost all THREE of her cats during this period, and they were on food from mfr's that subbed to Diamond for manufacturing 

I don't care what thier current status is. I simply can never forgive them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Many of the foods are now made at the Diamond Plant. I think Taste of the Wild is. It was for a period of time. I can't remember them all. I'd have to look it up.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I know Innova isn't, and I know Castor & Pollux isn't. I forget the name, but C&P is made at a 100% certified organic plant that uses only US and Canadian sourced ingredients.



Kimm said:


> Many of the foods are now made at the Diamond Plant. I think Taste of the Wild is. It was for a period of time. I can't remember them all. I'd have to look it up.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

amy22 said:


> I am paying about 38$ for an 18 lb bag or there abouts..I have 1/2 a bad left so now would be the time..only thing is Im moving..maybe I should wait till I get home to GA I think I will try the Kirkland..is there a lamb and rice type?


Seem a little high, I'm paying 38.00 for 35 lbs Canadae ALS. I know they have taken a hit on the forum but my dog has done well on it so far.
If costs are a factor, how much is Pro Plan compared to what you are using? I raised many dogs on it without ever having a problem, my Golden pup breeder used it for all her dogs forever.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

One more suggestion to throw in the pot:

Healthwise by Natura (same company as EVO, California Natural, Innova)

My daughter has fed it to her dogs successfully and buys it at $36.50 for a 35 lb. bag

I trust the company more than others; the formula has a good guaranteed analysis and set of ingredients on paper, anyway.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Well thank you all very much. I will have to look at this again when I get back to GA to figure out how I want to proceed. I do appreciate all the advice and suggestions


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I know Innova isn't, and I know Castor & Pollux isn't. I forget the name, but C&P is made at a 100% certified organic plant that uses only US and Canadian sourced ingredients.


 
Fromm isn't either. They are a family held company with their own plant.... that's important to me. I hate all these companies that source our their food. Bottom line is that they're the marketing arm of the business.


----------

